# New Member - Wanted to say hello



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Hello all...

My name is Mike... I recently joined the Wayland Auxiliary Police and am currently attending the MCJTC Reserve Academy in Waltham... 

A little info. on our department: We currently have app. 22 members... we are fully certified and carry a full duty belt (Firearm, OC, baton, cuffs etc). We run two programs to assist the full-time department, a ride-along where we ride as backup with a regular and also a patrol with 2 Aux. officers in one of the marked regular cruisers. We are granted powers of arrest at the discretion of the full-time officers or if an exigent circumstance requires us to act prior to being able to call for the regular sector car. All and all the department strives to a be professional and properly trained unit, able to back-up the towns regulars when needed...

I've been browsing the board for a few days now to get a feel for it... Excellent job Admins... I look forward to learning from and contributing to the sites content in the future...

So hello to all... see you in the forums...  

Mike


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Hi Mike,

It's not exactly my place (I'm not a mod or admin), but allow me to be the first to unofficially welcome you to our board. I think you'll find it an interesting, resourceful and entertaining site. While individual viewpoints, backgrounds, and opinions vary and occasionally things get heated, everyone here shares the same overall interests, passion, dedication, and desire for the law enforcement field/lifestyle. You might find that this site is the epitome of the dedication/camaraderie in public safety that is often lacking in other fields. For the most part the people here who are involved in the field deserve to be in their positions and those looking to break in to the field are also worthy of the opportunity.
Welcome and have fun!

-Eric

P.S. Several of us would appreciate your use of the spell check feature when you post - just do your best with it, that's all I ask! :L:


----------



## Muggsy09 (Feb 12, 2003)

Welcome aboard Mike from the Dean College PD 11-7 Vampire Squad.


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Well Mike... sounds like an interesting bunch... thanks for the info... may I use it wisely as I tiptoe around in an attempt not to offend and get booted.... Might be tough though... since I belong to an Aux. Department.... I may from time to time want to ask a question about it... hmmmm :? :wink: 

Oh and Swift is a Tool! 

IMO of course... 8) 

Thanks for the welcome... I'll see how long I last until I make it onto the hit list.... :lol: 

Mike

Hey Mugs... thanks!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

tomahawk

Thanks for the intro! "ROTFLMAO" (Rolling on the floor laughing my ass off) for the non IM folks. Could not have done a better job!

Mike, welcome to the board I hope you find it educational, useful and enjoyable. Sorry to be one of the last to welcome you but details, extras and sleep have been taking a front seat to any of my computer time. Now that I do have a day off I think it's off to the beach with the kids before it starts raining again.

Take care, 
Gil


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Gil said:


> tomahawk
> 
> Sorry to be one of the last to welcome you but details, extras and sleep have been taking a front seat to any of my computer time. Now that I do have a day off I think it's off to the beach with the kids before it starts raining again.
> 
> ...


Not a problem Godfather... I thank you for taking any time now to say hello... :lol: 

no really... thanks for the welcome... much appreciated...


----------



## ntvs (Jan 23, 2003)

Tomahawk, I loved the description of the guys ( and gals). I was wondering what was going on with Irishpride posting all those jobs. haha I must say he is very quick. 

welcome to the site mv577-
As for me, I was a full time p.o. in Virginia who has moved back home. working on the whole ft academy transfer stuff and trying to get on a department up here. I am a lurker on this site, I may not post alot but I love this site.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, Mike... welcome.

Everything Mike (tomahawk) said about me is true, except the part about the wood stove... I use a microwave oven, I mean come on, this is the 21st century we're living in! And it's great for cooking children when you're on the run.

I also beat up homeless people as a hobby. It's just something to do.

Enjoy! :spell:


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

tomahawk said:


> *LeadDog17*, who welcomed you first, is into politics, current events, and really big words, so most people ignore his posts, because they are all way over our heads. He has some issues, so when he gets anal and demands everyone spell-check and *wipe their bum twice*, just nod and smile.


 :BM: 
Have you learned NOTHING??? It takes THREE wipes forward and THREE wipes back. Using 4 sheets of TP folded 1 sheet wide. After each for/back wipe, you fold the sheet over so you are wiping with a fresh sheet. The fourth sheet is so your hand always stays out of the mess. For dirty jobs, Cottonelle baby wipes are helpful. After, wash your hands for 10 seconds, by the clock, with warm soapy water!
:L:

-Eric


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you *CRAZY*??? You never wipe forward! You'll get DISEASES that way! Jesus, who potty trained you???

t:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Tomahawk,

Who died and made you boss. Glad to see you are only #2 on this site, and we all know you aren't supposed to step in #2. 
"HousingCop is a piece of trash, and you can quote me on that. His new mentor appears to be STA1/8, who has recently managed to enrage everyone on the site, uniting the security guards, rentacops, campus cops, air marshals, VA guys, sheriffs, dispatchers, and troopers -- just this once, though. "
I go where you fear to tread. Come into my domain sometime and you will see whay I am bitter. GFY - I hope you know what that means.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

GFY = good for you?


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Welcome back, HousingCrap! We all missed you. :FM: 

-Mike


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

ntvs said:


> I was wondering what was going on with Irishpride posting all those jobs. haha I must say he is very quick.


LOL OK well let's just say that I have a system set up to search for LE all over New England only takes a few minutes and the rest is all cut and paste. It gives me something to do if I'm bored while I'm on break @ work.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

What Tim is trying to say is that he guards trees...  

Hey Gil, it looks like my reserve recruiting drive is working! Didn't even use the sweatshirt. 8) 

-Mike


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

Ya Tomahawk.... the $50 you were passing around didn't hurt your drive either...  

Hey Tim... I definitely know who you are... the classes lead volunteer that is... :lol: but I'm not sure I've had the chance to actually meet you... 

sitting two rows in front of Tomahawk... it was only a matter of time before he corrupted you.... :twisted:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Thimios315 said:


> I am a classmate of *Mike's* at the Waltham Res./Int. Academy


I'm sorry, am I chopped liver here??? :x


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

You sit on the wrong side of the room, and don't get picked on by the instructors as much, so nobody knows you exist. 

-Mike


----------



## mv577 (Jun 19, 2003)

tomahawk said:


> You sit on the wrong side of the room, and don't get picked on by the instructors as much, so nobody knows you exist.
> 
> -Mike


That and this is MY thread... go get your own!!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2003)

Welcome to the Board Mike, enjoy.

TomaHawk, well done, that was pretty dam funny.

I had no idea that MPD71 is the artist formerly know as JB, I should have guessed, Hey JB keep up the cut and paste I've been laughing my ass off at the more recent posts,LOL.


----------



## English Bobby (May 25, 2003)

Welcome to masscops, theres a lot of love and comradeship on this site :F: 

Have fun mate !


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Welcome to the board Tim!

Dunny chopped liver?


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

Welcome Tim / Mike


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh Wow man!

A bona fide GS-025 series Park ranger with FULL L.E. Powers (including Ch.90)
What paygrade dude? 5/7/8? Don't let the "tree guard" B.S. get to you. Half of these people are just jealous cuz they can't transfer down to the National Seashore or out to Yellowstone like you can. 

Just curious though, CVN's not good enough anymore? What's the deal?
In any event WELCOME all brothers and sisters


----------

